# Samba. OpenLDAP & Kerberos < 100 Clients



## KubikPixel (Nov 4, 2020)

A beginner's question:
Does it make sense to set up a server in a company (<100 Win Clients) as follows. Samba. OpenLDAP & Kerberos and run each in its own jail. Is that too much of a good and possibly more insecure than just Samba? The clients are all Windows 10 as well as 6 printers and 1 plotter. Do I find any other manuals apart from the usual documentation?


----------

